# New cabinet



## chaoseater (Apr 19, 2017)

I have a HAF-X, I find it too large for the config I have. I am planning to shift to a Mid Tower. Can someone suggest me a midtower case around 7-8k. Will be purchasing it in Bangalore.
Things to be considered.
1. Side panel to showcase the hardware
2. 2*USB3 Ports and 2*USB2 ports in the front.
3. Should have more than 3 HDD space.

Cabinets on mind
1. NZXT S340
2. NZXT H440
3. CM Mastercase Maker 5 / 5Pro

Also, my HAF X is available for sale.

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 19, 2017)

Thermaltake Versa C21 RGB -5.5K

Link:*www.mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=product/product&path=298&product_id=6152

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------

